# Red was diagnosed with Lymphoma



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Swelling in Red's Lymph nodes cam back with a vengance last Christmas. It took several months to get a confirmed diagnosis of Lymphoma. We started Red on a course of Leukeran and Prednisone and things were sure looking good 2 months. The nodes were shrinking considerably and he was feeling great.

However, the reduction in node size stopped and has now reversed. His Leukeran dose has been increased to the max and we are still hoping for the best. He is tolerating the Leukeran well but the Prednisone is making him crazy..he is very hot, and restless.

Red is such a special dog, and has led such a special life, we were hoping his "retirement" would be much longer.

here is a thread that tells about Red's life. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/115851-red-i-just-joined.html

Here is a great shot after a recent grooming which made him look like an old puppy.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry that things aren't going well. Hopefully, the increased dose with give you some more time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fal Guy*

Fal Guy

I am so very sorry for all Red is going through.
Dborgers on here-his boy Andy had lymphoma-maybe he can help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Red is having such trouble (and you too), he is a handsome boy. I hope and send prayers that Red's treatment will help give him more good times with you.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. Thank you for,the link about Andy. I have followed the thread for a long time now and am still amazed by the dog Andy was, and the caregiver Dborgers is.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Red is adorable. Prayers coming your way. Wish the news was better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Praying very hard for Red.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Red is doing good, but the Prednisone is making him crazy. He is not himself for sure. He woke me up at 3AM this morning huffing and puffing. I took him out but he didn't need to go. I am afraid he is in pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about Red, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and him. 

He's so beautiful and a very special boy. I just re-read his story again.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm really sorry Red is ill and struggling with his meds. Sending you both {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fal*



FAL guy said:


> Red is doing good, but the Prednisone is making him crazy. He is not himself for sure. He woke me up at 3AM this morning huffing and puffing. I took him out but he didn't need to go. I am afraid he is in pain.


Fal: Ask the vet if he thinks he is in pain.
So sorry that you both are going through this!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Fal: Ask the vet if he thinks he is in pain.
> So sorry that you both are going through this!


I'll ask his doggy oncologist. She is awesome, and she fell in love with him on his first visit, like everyone does.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember your story, Red is very special boy. Sending healing vibes and love to Red, will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Your prayers and positive thoughts are verymuch appreciated. Red had a great day yesterday, eating well, resting well, and he even played a bit, which he hadn't done in a few weeks. The prednisone just makes hime feel aweful. He lays around and pants. We got him his own fan, which he loves blowing right on his face. His nose is so dry I am afraid it will crack....can I put a bit of vasoline on it to keep it soft in the blowing air?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm definitely in love with Red's beautiful sugar face and smile! I'm so sorry that the Prednisone is difficult for Red. I would think that vaseline would be ok for the inside of his nose, but I'm not certain. I'm sure someone that is more knowledgeable will answer your question. Keeping your boy in our thoughts that the lymph nodes start shrinking again.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, Red has such a sweet face. I am glad to hear he is doing well. So sorry about the diagnosis. I know Danny's Andy did really well on a treatment for lymphoma. I hope Red responds to it well, too.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Last night was a bit hard on me, and Red. He woke me up three different times. I thought he wanted outside to take care of business, but when I got up he just stood there staring at me. This happened three times. I know it is the Prednisone making him a bit crazy and jumpy. He only gets 15Mg every other day, but he sure doesn't tolerate it very well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope Red has a better day today.

The staring and panting is so heartbreaking. Praying hard for Red. And for you. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fal*

Fal

So sorry for what Red and you are going through.

It is so hard to see them not feeling well!

I'm praying for you both!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Red is off to the Oncologysts this morning. His nodes are markedly larger. I am not sure what is going on. He is already at the max dose of Leukeran for a dog his weight. We have already discussed we are not doing injectable chemo.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope they might be able to open a positive doorway for you and Red ....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Red boy. Hope he is feeling better soon and you have more time together.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

The Dr. Visited went OK. His weight is down to 70.8 from the steady 72 he has maintained for the last two years. The CBC test show slightly decreased PCV to 29.1%, with Lymphocytes unchanged at 1370. The Dr. reduced his Prednisone to 10mg every other day as he was having some real anxiety issues. We are continuing the 8mg of Leukeran every other day until we are able to decide what we want to do.

The Dr. is recommending a CHOP protocol of injected chemotherapy. We are torn on what to do. If we can give him more quality time, the cost doesn't matter. But if the extra time we buy is fraught with diarrhea, vomiting and anorexia, then why would we subject Red to that? We want to treat Him, not Us.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a hard decision. We had to think about the same decision and came to the conclusion that if we could change the outcome thru chemo or surgery, then by all means we would. Otherwise we would enjoy our time and let nature take it's course.

Sending you many, many hugs and tons of prayers on your journey.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Red, hope Danny (Andy's dad) can help with some advice. You can read Andy's story here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Red as you decide how to proceed in his battle with Lymphoma.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

We have decided to go ahead with the CHOP protocol and see how Red reacts and handles it. If he is one of the few that suffers sickness from the treatment, we will stock and let things run their course. Thank you all very much for the supportive words. This site is full of great people and I feel fortunate to have found you all.

here is a recent shot of Red with his "brother" Tuesday. I know Red was nervous in that shot as Tuesday really only puts up with Red's intrusion on His happy home.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I know my previous post indicated we were starting Red on the CHOP protocol, but we have had a change of heart. Red was supposed to start the protocol today. We just want our sweet boy back for the time we have left. 

Red's life journey has been a special one. I'll never forget my first glimpse of him through the door of a crate in the luggage area of our local airport. We took care of a great old man named Mickey, and Red was a Christmas present for Mickey from his neice in California. He was found wondering her horse ranch fenceline and she took him in where he became one of her pack. 

We are going to make the rest of days fun filled, exciting and full of treats, until the day he goes to meet Mickey at the bridge.

I know this decision is different than what many of you would do. I thank you all who have posted for your support and heartfealt prayers during this tough time.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are doing what your heart tells you to do for Red. So unbelievably hard to make these decisions for another - and for someone you love and cherish. We will be praying for good days and happy times for Red. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your decision is a very personal one, and we all understand. We all do what we feel is best for our pups. I hope you have many happy days with gorgeous Red enjoying his life. Sending you guys strength


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I can tell that your decision is being made straight from the heart for Red. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers that you have much more time with sweet Red that is free of pain.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words, it really helps. My wife and I are still having a tough time. We have had three kids during our marriage, but they all have paws. We lost our little Sissy girl, an 18 yo kitty we rescued, just after the year started. Tuesday, another 18 yo rescue kitty is failing pretty quickly, and now Red's issues. We have had a challenging year. 

These animals we call Pets and family members sure borrow deep into our hearts, don't they?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When I wrote those words about letting nature takes it's course, I had no idea of what I was writing. But now that I've been thru it, I would do the same. On Saturday, she was happy. Able to get in and out of the car; over joyed to see my daughter, her husband and their dog. On Sunday she enjoyed one walk. In 24 hours, she was gone. So, in hind sight, we did exactly what we said we would do...we just didn't know at the time that that's what was happening.

I would do the same again. 

Many hug to you and your wife. Sadly, like so many others, I know how you feel and what you are going thru. Keeping you and your wife and Red in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*



FAL guy said:


> I know my previous post indicated we were starting Red on the CHOP protocol, but we have had a change of heart. Red was supposed to start the protocol today. We just want our sweet boy back for the time we have left.
> 
> Red's life journey has been a special one. I'll never forget my first glimpse of him through the door of a crate in the luggage area of our local airport. We took care of a great old man named Mickey, and Red was a Christmas present for Mickey from his neice in California. He was found wondering her horse ranch fenceline and she took him in where he became one of her pack.
> 
> ...


I know you are making this decision for Red from your heart, and this is the decision I would make, if Red were mine.Sounds like Mickey & Red were very lucky to get you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You know Red best - you are making the right decision for him.


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Red is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

We met with the Dr. yesterday and the news is a bit encouraging. While the nodes are in fact larger than they have been in the last few months, they are still considerably smaller than before we started the oral chemo. She also stated there is nothing indicating any migration to other areas, and that is great news. 

We are holding the injectable chemo as a reserve weapon against problematic lymph swelling and are just concentrating on keeping Red happy and well fed. We have had a few issues with appetite lately and we are working through that with 4mg of Cyproheptadine twice daily. Hopefully it won't make him sleepy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is good news! Hoping you have many, many happy days with Red.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Red has been wearing us out the last few days with some type of abdominal bug. He has pudding problems and is waking us up about every hour. He is now on an antibiotic and is resting well after having his first good meal in 4 days. Lowered immunities from the chemo are messing with him. He has never changed his happy go lucky attitude however, he is a bit more sleepy these days though.

The nodes in his neck are getting really big again and I fear a big decision is not far off for our boy. He has given us so much joy while we have had him in our life. He deserves better than this.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

FAL guy, I'm very sorry that your beautiful boy is feeling so lousy. Given what loving, caring folks you and your wife seem to be, trust that you will make the absolutely correct decision when it needs to be made. You've done everything with Red's best interests at heart, and you'll continue to do that up to and including when you give him his angel wings. It's just so ****** hard to come to the end.....


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Yea! Red slept all night without waking us up to go out! I woke up about every hour anyway to check on him, but he was in his usual spot, happily snoring.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Tings are looking up as Red's pudding has disappeared, his appetite is back, and he even wanted to play some today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Way to go, Red boy! Praying for many, many good days for Red with his family.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad to read this - keep doing what you're doing - and Keep Going RED!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just catching up on your threads re: Red. I love his beautiful face. What an interesting story about how he ended up as your boy.

I'm so happy to read he is doing well.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

May you and Red have many more snoring nights, and happy days!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. May the rest of his days be lived to the fullest.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a great update! Very happy to see it!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad he's improving and what a handsome guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

So glad to hear that Red is improving. Hope you guys have a lot more time together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Red is doing so well, hope he continues to do so.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Red and praying for many good days.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Geez, the ups and downs of this disease are wearing us out mentally. Red is not feeling well, won't eat, and is down to 68 lbs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I know what you're going thru. We didn't know what we were dealing with but the ups and downs were there. And ranged from euphoria to despair. Lots of tears too.

I'm sorry Red is having a bad day. It's so hard to watch them be so ill.

Sending prayers for Red and hugs for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FAL guy said:


> Geez, the ups and downs of this disease are wearing us out mentally. Red is not feeling well, won't eat, and is down to 68 lbs.


 
I'm so sorry, the roller coaster ride is very hard.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Red.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

We are having a terrible getting Red to eat. He turns his head from his normal food. I have been feeding him grilled chicken breasts which is loves, but what happens when he turns his nose up at that. I have also been giving him boild eggs which he gobbles down. I know these are not the healthiest things, but Im just happy he has something in his stomach.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

FAL guy said:


> We are having a terrible getting Red to eat. He turns his head from his normal food. I have been feeding him grilled chicken breasts which is loves, but what happens when he turns his nose up at that. I have also been giving him boild eggs which he gobbles down. I know these are not the healthiest things, but Im just happy he has something in his stomach.


I feel for you - and I have been there, too.

Have you tried wet dog food? It's good because you know they are getting balanced nutrition. Even mixing some with kibble might help. And we went through several different brands and flavours - one was good for a few days, then not good. Fromm Gold was good - the wet food is quite smooth. There is also a vet food called a/d which is given to dogs on chemo or recovering from surgery because it is a big nutrition/calorie pack in a smaller amount - so good if your dog is nauseous. 

Some other foods that Tesia would eat when she went off kibble: tuna, liverwurst, ground beef, chicken with unsweetened yogurt and rice, boiled eggs (as you already have tried). I tried canned tripe, but she didn't want it - though I know many dogs love it. 

Good luck - I know this is a really tough thing to go through.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, this is the first time I saw your thread. That first picture of him posted after his grooming -- what a cuddly sugar-faced golden! How old is Red? 

I know how hard the ups and downs can be but you clearly love him and are doing an amazing job of keeping him as healthy as possible and certainly happy. Regarding the eating habits, if you haven't read the thread on Tiny, a 16 year old with a varied menu, read that for ideas and inspiration. Tiny eats everything from Vienna sausages to waffles! It seems to be working for her.

Red and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I feel for you - and I have been there, too.
> 
> Have you tried wet dog food? It's good because you know they are getting balanced nutrition. Even mixing some with kibble might help. And we went through several different brands and flavours - one was good for a few days, then not good. Fromm Gold was good - the wet food is quite smooth. There is also a vet food called a/d which is given to dogs on chemo or recovering from surgery because it is a big nutrition/calorie pack in a smaller amount - so good if your dog is nauseous.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. One of our problems is Red's lack of tlerance for ANY fat in his diet. Several years ago Red almost died from a severe bout of Pancreatitis after my Dog sitter (my mother) decided to spoil him with meals of browned hamburger instead of dog food. Since then he can't tolerate fat at all. He has been on I D since then which he loved and gobbled up every morning and night until about a month ago. In the last two weeks, he wont eat it at all. Im reading as many thread on feeding as I can trying to find something good for him nutritionaly and that he likes.



KathyL said:


> Hi, this is the first time I saw your thread. That first picture of him posted after his grooming -- what a cuddly sugar-faced golden! How old is Red?
> 
> I know how hard the ups and downs can be but you clearly love him and are doing an amazing job of keeping him as healthy as possible and certainly happy. Regarding the eating habits, if you haven't read the thread on Tiny, a 16 year old with a varied menu, read that for ideas and inspiration. Tiny eats everything from Vienna sausages to waffles! It seems to be working for her.
> 
> Red and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.


 
I'l find Tiny's thread, thanks for the info. Red is now 11, we think. Here is our intro story on Red's life journey. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/115851-red-i-just-joined.html

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. His momma and I both are having a tough time right now. We lost our 18 yo "sissy", a tiny little cat, in January to renal failure, and just helped Tuesday the cat, our 19 yo, to the bridge last monday. This is working out to be a pretty tough year for us as I also lost my 94 year old grandfather this year, who gave me the honor ( i do mean that ) of passing away on my birthday.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thinking about you and hoping Red improves and gets his appetite back poor guy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your losses, tough year! Praying for Red.

This is the link for Tiny's thread KathyL mentioned: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ior-center/144922-concerns-about-my-tiny.html


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

FAL guy said:


> Thanks for the info. One of our problems is Red's lack of tlerance for ANY fat in his diet. Several years ago Red almost died from a severe bout of Pancreatitis after my Dog sitter (my mother) decided to spoil him with meals of browned hamburger instead of dog food. Since then he can't tolerate fat at all. He has been on I D since then which he loved and gobbled up every morning and night until about a month ago. In the last two weeks, he wont eat it at all. Im reading as many thread on feeding as I can trying to find something good for him nutritionaly and that he likes.


Oh - I'm sorry. You DID mention that earlier in this thread. That does make it even more challenging. Maybe there is another low fat food your vet can give you? Tuna packed in water might be worth a try - almost no fat, and nice and smelly! I also found hand feeding helped when Tesia was feeling sick.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Might try the tuna thing. Oh yes, hand feeding is becoming normal to us. It is a good thing Red knows how to eat from a fork, it is very helpful. Mickey used to feed him from _HIS_ fork...that is one reason he weighed 92 lbs when we got him. Whatever Mickey ate, Red ate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*

Praying for red!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Red had a decent day yesterday. We took a short walk which abolutely wore him out. I had to run to buy more Chicken breasts and when I returned he had suffered an "accident" of the pudding variety on in the living room. He had a great breakfast and dinner, so we were happy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your Red sounds a lot like my Clyde, he too suffered a severe attack of pancreatitis where we almost lost him. His was a side effect of Rimadyl. Clyde was on ID for a very long time, then we switched him to Buffalo Blue Healthy Weight, chicken and brown rice. I look for anything with 7% fat, or less. Petsmart has a brand Authority that has canned food (Senior). There is beef and rice, chicken and rice, and lamb and rice. Clyde no longer eats the BB, will only eat canned. So he get the Authority, hand fed , of course. Then he get a couple of cups of ground turkey and rice that I cook every couple of days. Authority also makes some really good low fat treats that he loves. And if all else fails, I make satin balls to keep him eating, but I have substituted some of the ingredients to make them lower in fat. I also added a multi-vitamin into his daily schedule. Good luck, and feel free to pm me with any questions. Give Red a rub from us!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to thank all of your for your thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time. I have felt the love of this special community and it has made a difference. Sadly, I post now to report Red has taken a big turn for the worse. He is now unable to stand without our assistance, his breathing is heavily labored, and he is obviously in pain. 

Red has given us so much joy and love, we can no longer keep him here for us. It is time for us to do the right thing for him and let him go. Red will be going to the bridge today, where I know he will be thrilled to see his old pal Mickey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Red*



FAL guy said:


> I want to thank all of your for your thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time. I have felt the love of this special community and it has made a difference. Sadly, I post now to report Red has taken a big turn for the worse. He is now unable to stand without our assistance, his breathing is heavily labored, and he is obviously in pain.
> 
> Red has given us so much joy and love, we can no longer keep him here for us. It is time for us to do the right thing for him and let him go. Red will be going to the bridge today, where I know he will be thrilled to see his old pal Mickey.


Godspeed, Red!
Fal Guy: My heart breaks for you, but you are doing the right thing for Red, because you love him!!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. Many prayers for you and Red. May he run free and healthy at the bridge. It's been two weeks since we freed Celty of his pain and it feels like two years. It is so hard. My heart aches for you.


----------



## CMcQuaid87 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Red. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. <3


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard this time is. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Run free beautiful boy


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sad to loose your beloved pet, most of us here know how you feel. Know your big guy Red will be waiting for you!


----------

